
WTF Is a Thread? - signa11
https://www.schneems.com/2017/10/23/wtf-is-a-thread/
======
brudgers
Previously,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15536109](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15536109)

